# Fliegenfischen in Südfrankreich nahe Objat ?



## d3nn15 (13. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich werde wohl Ende Mai einige Tag in Südfrankreich nahe 
19130 Objat sein.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob man da in einem Bach/Fluss 
Fliegenfischen kann ?
Und wo man eine Angelkarte/Lizenz kaufen kann ?

Leider bin ich der französischen Sprache nicht mächtig :-(

Danke


----------



## d3nn15 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Südfrankreich nahe Objat ?*

Angelkarten soll es wohl im Gemüseladen am rande von Objat
geben.

Werde dann wenn ich mehr weiss hier posten.


----------



## d3nn15 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Südfrankreich nahe Objat ?*

Hallo,
also Angelkarten gibt es in dem Gemüseladen direkt in Obajt
nahe Bahnhof / Schule bzw. den Supermarkt: Price Leader.

Die "große" Jahres Karte für die Region Correze kostet 95 Eur.

http://www.peche19.fr/

Gefischt habe ich in " Mayne " in Saint-Cyr-la-Roche
und " La Loyre " in Objat.
Gefangen habe ich leider nur ein paar kleine Döbel.

Nahe der Stadt: Brive (ca. 18 km) gibt es ein Angelgeschäft.
http://www.alcedo.fr/alcedo-brive-malemort-malemort-sur-correze-h49.html

Das Personal spricht Englisch.


----------

